# GPS/depth sounder install question



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

It always get some reception like that, but not the best. HB internal GPS has the antennae on the top back side.
I assume since it is going to be hard to see you mostly know where you are going and the gps is back up.

Also, not the greatest to hook to TM battery, use HB power cable PC 11 to help block noise from TM.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Ischurman (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes the GPS would not be for critical navigation but is nice to have in places your fishing for the first time. The dept sounder and water temp would be a big help.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think that's a particularly good location for a GPS.  How would you switch screens or zoom in or mark a spot when you'r at the helm?  Seeing it would be a problem and if you took a wave it would be submerged.  Attaching a combo unit to the TM battery is also a bad idea because of interference.  Why not make a shelf out of Starboard and attach to your grab bar?
Like this?


----------



## Ischurman (Oct 17, 2012)

Again GPS was just lying around I might just sell it. I've fished without one for years so it would just be a bonus to have, mostly for depth, speed, and water temp. It is a really small boat and I can see that screen no problem while running

. It would be cool on the grab bar but then I would have wires which would be on my deck as my floor is foam filled.

The trolling motor would only cause interference while it was running right? Because is I'm on the front deck running my TM the unit would be off anyways...


----------



## lopakapence (Jul 20, 2013)

what are the two things on your deck, looks like an antenna on starboard side, and the little box thing to port?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> what are the two things on your deck, looks like an antenna on starboard side, and the little box thing to port?



Could be a probe and a box of condoms....or a chain link fence post and a camera case...???


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> Again GPS was just lying around I might just sell it. I've fished without one for years so it would just be a bonus to have, mostly for depth, speed, and water temp. It is a really small boat and I can see that screen no problem while running
> 
> . It would be cool on the grab bar but then I would have wires which would be on my deck as my floor is foam filled.
> 
> The trolling motor would only cause interference while it was running right? Because is I'm on the front deck running my TM the unit would be off anyways...


Right only interfere when running. Most of the time it will affect the water column not the actual depth reading, but in extreme case that will happen. A choke on TM power cable and the HB power cable with a choke should get most of it. I agree wires across the deck would suck.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You're not going to get depth and water temp unless you install a transducer. How would you plan on running the transducer cable from the location you have chosen?


----------



## Ischurman (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes Im fully aware I would need a transducer for depth and water temp. There is conduit that runs fore and aft under the starboard gunwale.


----------

